# Brooklands tickets: Payment pending...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment we have 24 adult tickets and 2 family tickets that have been ordered, but not despatched... we are awaiting payment.

If you have ordered your ticket, can you make your payment... and I'll post your tickets ASAP.

We also have a "promise" of another 21 tickets waiting to be ordered on-line... Please hurry up and actually order them 

http://shop.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi,

I tried to oreder (and pay!!!) for mine today but the TTOC shop site is down... Any ideas???

PS TTOC no. 00360


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

send an email to [email protected] and we'll sort you out.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

or try the shop again now - working okay for me...

L


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've made a complete a***e of myself...I've overlooked / forgotten to sort out tickets for Brooklands. 
As we're leaving wet and dreary Scotland on Wednesday there is little point in having them sent up here 

Can I pay on Saturday at the Hilton Hotel? Treasurer be there?

Really don't want to mess around paying on the day at the gate.

Hanging my head in shame!

Dave and Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well, I've ordered them on-line and asked for them to be held for collection at the Hilton or the entrance to Brooklands. I hope this will be OK?

Payment to be madeby cheque on the Saturday or Sunday Not registered for paypal...and no fancy banking either.

Sorry


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Dave/Jackie

We will have a list on the gate of those that have pre-purchased and are either paid/unpaid, so probably best to have a cheque ready for when you turn up at the gate - it will keep things simpler for us and we'll know who you gave the cheque to


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We also have a list of those "members" that have bought *member* tickets and their membership has lapsed... BUt renewal is available at Brooklands or on-line... 

You can also view your membership expiry date on-line at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> Dave/Jackie
> 
> We will have a list on the gate of those that have pre-purchased and are either paid/unpaid, so probably best to have a cheque ready for when you turn up at the gate - it will keep things simpler for us and we'll know who you gave the cheque to


Or hunting one of us out on Saturday would also be ok to help keep queues to a minimum on Sunday


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For an easy life...I'll go a hunting 

And yes, I'll renew my membership 

D and J x


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Paid at last !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We still have some tickets "payment pending" :?


----------

